# Early headlamp failure



## Jorge Loredo-Murphy (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi, just showing up, I enjoy the performance and fuel economy of my 02 Altima,, however, very dissapointed because of the life of headlamps,, suddenly, driver´s side lamp went off,, looking for replacement, I found burnt out plastic base,, I believe the whole headlamp set must be replaced, and it looks as passenger side one is close to same result,, wondering if anybody found simmilar results,, also if warranty will take care of it,, it is obvious cheap plastics was used,, maybe design mistake,, why using plastics as basis for a 55watt lamp,, 
dissapointed,, :thumbdwn:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

are these the stock bulbs or bulbs that you have put in yourself?


----------



## Jorge Loredo-Murphy (Mar 26, 2005)

Mark said:


> are these the stock bulbs or bulbs that you have put in yourself?


Stock.Car is not even 3 years old.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Is the car still under warranty? If it is the bulbs would be covered under the bumper to bumper.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

damn, 3 years and no replacing bulbs! id say you had some pretty good bulbs in there.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

post some pics so we can see what you are talking about


----------



## Jorge Loredo-Murphy (Mar 26, 2005)

nhblk03ser said:


> Is the car still under warranty? If it is the bulbs would be covered under the bumper to bumper.


Warranty is over. Dealer recognized failure, but too late for warranty. Whole headlamp set was replaced


----------



## Jorge Loredo-Murphy (Mar 26, 2005)

craigqc said:


> damn, 3 years and no replacing bulbs! id say you had some pretty good bulbs in there.


I would not be surprised if just the bulb failed, the problem is the whole headlamp itself, no plastic was left to receive a new bulb, hold it in place. After replacing the whole headlamp set, almost 200 $, I found out there is some upgrade kit, I suppose a metal base for the bulb, but still cant find it. I will need it for the other headlamp, which is also showing damage.
In any case, since halogen bulbs are around, I never had to replace a headlamp bulb. I have a 2000 Geo Tracker, already five years, and the only bulbs replaced are some of the stop lights. I also have a 96 Grand Cherokee in simmilar situation. Not too many miles driven, its true, less than 80 k.
I hope to post pictures by tomorrow.


----------



## Jorge Loredo-Murphy (Mar 26, 2005)

Jorge Loredo-Murphy said:


> I would not be surprised if just the bulb failed, the problem is the whole headlamp itself, no plastic was left to receive a new bulb, hold it in place. After replacing the whole headlamp set, almost 200 $, I found out there is some upgrade kit, I suppose a metal base for the bulb, but still cant find it. I will need it for the other headlamp, which is also showing damage.
> In any case, since halogen bulbs are around, I never had to replace a headlamp bulb. I have a 2000 Geo Tracker, already five years, and the only bulbs replaced are some of the stop lights. I also have a 96 Grand Cherokee in simmilar situation. Not too many miles driven, its true, less than 80 k.
> I hope to post pictures by tomorrow.


Trying to post picture..


----------

